# anyone know of an aires near bilbao spain?



## denmars46 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi, been motorhoming for 10 years. Only started winterising 3 years ago in spain/portugal. Leaving in November to spend 4 months in spain. Going on ferry Portsmouth -Bilbao, get there 5pm so need a site. Taking our dog, as usual, so have pet friendly cabin on ferry. Going to benicasim first, spend Xmas and new year there before moving on. Any advice helpful.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi and welcome:camper::have fun:


----------



## Robmac (Sep 9, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------



## jann (Sep 9, 2012)

This doesn't answer your question, but if you are returning from Bilbao, it is quite normal to overnight on the docks for the folllowing days sailing.


----------



## steve astbury (Nov 24, 2012)

*Aire near Santander*

Hi Not quite Bilbao but there is a fantastic aire at cabarceno. The Vicarious book on aires is good but rty the following site which I have used a lot.
Portal y foro de usuarios de furgonetas camper. If you need more please come back to me.
Cheers

steve


----------

